# help with removal of Befco Rotary Cutter blade



## quade (Dec 9, 2011)

I have a 6' Befco Rotary brush cutter attached to my John Deere 4610 and am having trouble removing the cutter blades. The blade bolts have a notch in them to prevent turning to allow you to use the access port in the top of the unit for bolt removal. Unfortunately, after considerable effort with a 4' cheater bar, the nut loosened enough to allow the bolt to slip down and release the locking tab now allowing the blade bolt to spin. The Bolt is round and has no notches for pliers or a wrench to grab a hold of. Not sure if anyone else has run into trouble removing blade bolts on this unit or any other and may have some suggestions. I currently have the unit up on jack stands and plan on trying to use some strap wrenches on the bolt to stop it from spinning.


----------



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

I've had similar problems and what we did was put a hydraulic jack under said problem bolt so you have the weight of the mower on the bolt. Try and line up the little slot first and then pound the blade down through the hole in the deck to get the bolt back in the hole where it should be. This keeps the bolt from turning. If it doesn't come loose you might have to break out the torch and heat the nut, then try to unscrew it. Works every time for me.


----------



## quade (Dec 9, 2011)

thanks for the reply. I did try and use a hydraulic jack as you suggested, but it looks like the notch/pin on that blade bolt got sheared off when i was attempting to loosen the nut. No longer anything there to bite or hold that bolt in place. I tried some mondo vice grips with a cheater bar, but the bolt spins even with that torqued up. It has also been heated ( I only have a MAPP torch) several times but that hasn't worked either. I think I am now going to attempt to get the cutter turned on its side and attempt to work on it that way. It looks like it probably needs to be cut off.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

quade said:


> thanks for the reply. I did try and use a hydraulic jack as you suggested, but it looks like the notch/pin on that blade bolt got sheared off when i was attempting to loosen the nut. No longer anything there to bite or hold that bolt in place. I tried some mondo vice grips with a cheater bar, but the bolt spins even with that torqued up. It has also been heated ( I only have a MAPP torch) several times but that hasn't worked either. I think I am now going to attempt to get the cutter turned on its side and attempt to work on it that way. It looks like it probably needs to be cut off.


If you have a welder, you could tack the bolt in place and then grind the weld off later. Sounds like you're going to need a new bolt any way.


----------

